# Leaving Germany



## scotswahae (Nov 19, 2012)

After almost 25 years in Germany and I am heading home to Scotland to retire.
Any tips about the Abmeldung process i.e how long should I start the process before I leave, any pitfalls to avoid, tax consequences, transferring motor insurance no claims level etc. Also I will have no credit record in UK so how about opening new bank accounts and any other legal stuff that may pop up.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

The Abmeldung is dead easy, just go round the local office. If you don't have time to wait in the queue, you can even send the form in by post - I once mailed one in from Canada, after having already left.

The rest of your questions I can't offer much help on.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

scotswahae said:


> After almost 25 years in Germany and I am heading home to Scotland to retire.
> Any tips about the Abmeldung process i.e how long should I start the process before I leave, any pitfalls to avoid, tax consequences, transferring motor insurance no claims level etc. Also I will have no credit record in UK so how about opening new bank accounts and any other legal stuff that may pop up.


You can unregister up to 14 days before moving. Doing this personally and in Germany has advantages because getting a Abmeldungsbescheinigung after sending the form by post can take several weeks and you need the Abmeldung to cancel your health insurance, your telephone contract, or any other long term contract that is still running without penalty (cable TV, etc.).

No idea about tax or car insurance.

No credit history shouldn't be a problem regarding opening a bank account, you just need proof of address (utility bill, council letter, etc.) but don't expect to get a credit card within the first two years of returning to the UK.

One big factor in credit history is being registered on the electoral roll. Registering is also the quickest way to get proof of address which you will need for the bank and registering with a GP, so calling the local council/electoral roll as soon as you have moved may be a really god idea.


----------



## scotswahae (Nov 19, 2012)

thank you - that was helpful, particularly the credit card info.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

scotswahae said:


> thank you - that was helpful, particularly the credit card info.


It might be easier for you since you are British. 

I asked my bank to put a marker on my account so that they would contact me as soon as they could offer me a credit card. That was really helpful. 

Before that, I had applied for a store card because somebody had told me that I would be fine after two years in the UK and that store cards are easier to get. Turned out that was not exactly true and I hurt my credit rating with applying. About a year later, after I got the credit card from my bank, the same store card issuer then started throwing card offers at me every few weeks.

Will you be renting?

If so, your lack of credit history and UK references from former landlords can be a bit of an obstacle. 

If you are planning to rent through a letting agent, they tend to ask for either a) a UK guarantor, b) six months rent plus usual deposit up front or c) one month rent up front plus a much higher deposit than usual.


----------



## scotswahae (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you for your post which is helpful.
I am buying a new apartment which is currently under construction. There will be no mortgage.
I will have cash here in Germany and nothing in UK.
I read another article that a Brit returning after a long absence had many problems with credit scoring as he was unknown which will be my case. I do not need credit but I do need credit and debit cards for normal living expenses.
I am sure there will be some bureaucratic issues which will be tedious.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

scotswahae said:


> Thank you for your post which is helpful.
> I am buying a new apartment which is currently under construction. There will be no mortgage.
> I will have cash here in Germany and nothing in UK.
> I read another article that a Brit returning after a long absence had many problems with credit scoring as he was unknown which will be my case. I do not need credit but I do need credit and debit cards for normal living expenses.
> I am sure there will be some bureaucratic issues which will be tedious.


That makes things easier 

You should be getting a debit card right away, at least I'd be very surprised if not.

The electoral roll bit (and being on the public one) is pretty crucial.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

scotswahae said:


> After almost 25 years in Germany and I am heading home to Scotland to retire.
> Any tips about the Abmeldung process i.e how long should I start the process before I leave, any pitfalls to avoid, tax consequences, transferring motor insurance no claims level etc. Also I will have no credit record in UK so how about opening new bank accounts and any other legal stuff that may pop up.


The OP should consider applying for German citizenship before returning to the UK if not already done so. 

With regards to banking, there is a Bank of Scotland branch in Germany you may want to try your luck on opening an UK bank account before leaving Germany.

https://www.bankofscotland.de/bos/de.html


----------

